# Jumping Jack or Large Plate Compactor



## Infinia (May 21, 2020)

I'll be compacting a 2A Modified (3/4" minus) patio base (approx. 2000 sq, ft.) this weekend. I can use a Wacker jumping jack I have or I'll have to rent a 700 lb reversible plate compactor for $250. I would need the large plate compactor because the modified was put in last fall at a depth from 6" to 12", but was never compacted in lifts. It's settled some, but definitely need to be fully compacted. I have a small plate tamper for top smoothing and the sand bed afterwards.

I'd like to use the rammer and save the money if it makes sense and will yield good results. What would you do in this instance?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a big space. Is $250 worth the peace of mind, no sleepless nights, faster job, and no chance of future cracks? Sounds like a bargain in that context. 

Or sub it to a hardscape guy that has one.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IMO, the jumping lack will leave you a very uneven surface. likely with varying degrees of compaction.

the plate compactor will give you far better results and even compaction.

jumping lacks are usually used when filling trenches.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That has large compactor written all over it.

If not a 700 pound one, at least a regular powered one.

You are there, only you know what is needed to get what you are going for.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

When I was a young man, I spent plenty of time on both. Like Griz said, jumping jack for trenches, plate for flat patios & flat work.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Jumping jacks and plate compactors are for two different soil types:

Jumping jacks are for cohesive soils, i.e., clay and clay mixes.

Plate compactors are for granular/gravel soils.

They don't really work well when used otherwise.

You have gravel/granular soil on your site, therefore, a plate compactor is in order.

6" lifts are fine. 12" isn't really bad for 2A, but I would have compacted it in 6" lifts at the time.

You should be able to get good results with a large plate compactor, even with 12" deep lifts.

You are not likely to get good results using a jumping jack on that. :no:




:thumbsup:


----------



## Infinia (May 21, 2020)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Jumping jacks and plate compactors are for two different soil types:
> 
> Jumping jacks are for cohesive soils, i.e., clay and clay mixes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I do agree with everyone who commented. Thank you. It looks I'll go ahead and get the compactor. While I agree the modified should have been compacted in 6" lifts, I'm now the one doing compacting of the 12" base. That's why I was thinking a 700 lb compactor would need to be in order.

Should the 700 lb reversible compactor get me good compaction all the way down, or do you suggest a different class?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd go plate with that material. Granular, I'm guessing you want your moisture up to optimum or one or 2 two points higher. 

Water acts as a lubricant in your soil and with the right amount allows the soil particles to compact much easier, it'll give you a lot better job and a bunch quicker.

I've worked with a zillion types of soils and had thousands and thousands of density tests taken on my finished product. 

Worst thing you can do is fight to get density. Not knowing what you're doing and dealing with makes things harder and take substantially longer.

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

